

Free Market Bank Nationalization - mjtokelly
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2009/02/coming-to-terms-with-bank-nationalization.html

======
mjtokelly
A followup to this discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=483435>

which answers many of the commenters' criticisms.

"A speed bankruptcy; 1) punishes current management reducing moral hazard, 2)
will be less politicized if done under the auspices of the FDIC than if done
piecemeal with congressional involvement and 3) will get the banks working
again as soon as possible."

